# VOD and the "NEW" User Interface ?



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

With each software upgrade, DirecTV continues to "polish" the user interface. In all of the discussions about the upcoming VOD beta from DirecTV, I see many people asking about "THE" new UI, and they're eagerly looking forward to it. The impression I get from these posts is that they feel all menus and screens will be changing. For some reason, though, my impression all along regarding VOD and a new UI is that the current interface we have would not really change when VOD is introduced, but instead, we'd simply have a new screen for VOD that would have a different look and feel from the rest of the UI. From the presentation a year or so ago, that new VOD interface will look a lot like the ACTIVE pages, but I'm not expecting to see the rest of the interface (My PlayList, Quick Menus, TO DO list, etc.) changing when we get VOD.

Am I flat out wrong about this, and the ENTIRE interface will change when we get VOD? The reason I'm skeptical about a completely new UI is that DirecTV keeps "polishing" the current UI, tweaking it and improving it. Why would they spend all this time in each new release fixing the UI if they're going to abandon it when VOD rolls out?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

I think you're right. The VOD screens will probably have a different feel than the other screens already on the HR20. I don't think we're going to see a major overhaul of the entire GUI though.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm with drew2k on this one also. I don't think we'll see the entire GUI change, just the new VOD area added. Why else would they "polish" the GUI that is there now?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I am thinking they are just going to add VOD in the options when you hit menu. Then when you click on it you will go to a screen like the active button takes you to.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

The reason DirecTV keeps polishing the current UI is because the non-CE crowd will be using it until July. The whole UI will in fact be changing when VOD rolls out, it won't just be a new VOD menu. It won't be a radically different design, but it will be new.

Look at the PDF from last February for the screenshots.


----------



## ChrisMinCT (Dec 7, 2006)

I suspect that they will have to make some changes to the Playlist to accomadate VOD. One of the reasons that I suspected early on that the reason they would require a broadband connection is that I was anticipating that due to the dynamic nature of VOD, that they would connect us to live web pages instead of having an interface on the HR20. This made particular sense to me considering that they will have a variety of boxes that will access VOD. So why update all that firmware if they can do it dynamically via the Internet? 

I anticipated that when we went to VOD functions that we would essentially be putting our boxes in a live connection mode and suspending the box's internal interface. This is what I anticipated the need for a live broadband connection for, not for streaming the content. I expected that the content would be streamed from the SAT much the same as they now download our firmware. They have control over that bandwidth and can assure quality of service. They can't do that through the Internet. Over the SAT, once they start a stream to our box, they know exactly how long it will take to download and hence know how much they need to buffer to keep a continuous quality viewing going. Again, they can't anticipate what's going on with our broadband connections. 

I also didn't think it was a coincidence that VOD was coming after the launch of the new SAT. More bandwidth.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

The videos are going to be streamed over the Internet. Why does this need to be repeated so often?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Jeremy W said:


> *The videos are going to be streamed over the Internet.* Is this understood, or should I repeat it some more?


I would suggest posting a link to reinforce your point.

The March 2007 mention can be found here.

Another mention that was made in February 2006 suggested that there would be both satellite and broadband based VOD offerings. Link here.

The second link explains why so many are wondering about satellite delivered VOD.

Also notable is the absence of an official press release on the DirecTV website for either announcement.


----------



## CraigM (Jan 20, 2007)

I wonder if they have VOD for the R15 that would be through the dish and the HR-20 would use wireless broadband?


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

I just can't wait for the VOD as it could potentially cut my Prioritizer list in half if not more.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

CraigM said:


> I wonder if they have VOD for the R15 that would be through the dish and the HR-20 would use wireless broadband?


VOD on the R15 seems to have fallen out of the picture.

How you connect an HR20 depends on how fast your broadband connection is and how much trouble it is to set up a wireless adapter. Wired is far and away the least fuss and most reliable.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> The reason DirecTV keeps polishing the current UI is because the non-CE crowd will be using it until July. The whole UI will in fact be changing when VOD rolls out, it won't just be a new VOD menu. It won't be a radically different design, but it will be new.
> 
> Look at the PDF from last February for the screenshots.


Can someone post the PDF link? I cannot seem to find it.


----------



## ChrisMinCT (Dec 7, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> The videos are going to be streamed over the Internet. Why does this need to be repeated so often?
> 
> *The videos are going to be streamed over the Internet.* DirecTV has said it themselves, enough with the speculation.
> 
> *The videos are going to be streamed over the Internet.* Is this understood, or should I repeat it some more?


*"DirecTV's satellite-delivered VOD service, which will be deployed first, ..."*

Oops.


----------



## CraigM (Jan 20, 2007)

Will it be listed in the guide like the PPV movies or will it be in the Active Guide and have a VOD tab? Thanks for any info on this.


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

Good question, something I was wondering also.......


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Might be a mixture. Channels 1002-1999 will be the VOD equivalents of channels of 2-999. In other words, HBO-HD on channel 70 will have its VOD library on 1070. 

But as to the library of movies and events that aren't normally on a channel? Those might be on 2000+ or might be a whole new UI--which we know they are working on anyway.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## CraigM (Jan 20, 2007)

Maybe they will have a button you press on the remote that takes you to a VOD screen that has categories of all the movies and TV shows. That would be cool if they used an image of the movie's DVD case for the movie title. The section would be kind of like the Active Channel.


----------



## CraigM (Jan 20, 2007)

Is the new UI just for VOD or for everything even the guide?



Tom Robertson said:


> Might be a mixture. Channels 1002-1999 will be the VOD equivalents of channels of 2-999. In other words, HBO-HD on channel 70 will have its VOD library on 1070.
> 
> But as to the library of movies and events that aren't normally on a channel? Those might be on 2000+ or might be a whole new UI--which we know they are working on anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I believe full UI replacement, but I have not seen enough of it to be sure.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## CraigM (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info. If it is a full new UI will it start when VOD launches? If their is a full new UI I wonder if it will look like the active section style?



Tom Robertson said:


> I believe full UI replacement, but I have not seen enough of it to be sure.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


----------



## cruise350 (Dec 25, 2006)

I was thinking it would be similar to the Active channel UI


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

cruise350 said:


> I was thinking it would be similar to the Active channel UI


I sure hope not. IMO, it is _far_ to slow.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> I sure hope not. IMO, it is _far_ to slow.


The color scheme, not the response time.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> The color scheme, not the response time.


You mean the El Segundo color?  I wonder if people in El Segundo start up on New York time/weather...


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Might be a mixture. Channels 1002-1999 will be the VOD equivalents of channels of 2-999. In other words, HBO-HD on channel 70 will have its VOD library on 1070.


The only problem I see with that is where they are going to put the new HD channels. It has been speculated that they will be either mirrors in the 1000's (preferred) or the first one you come to in the guide like the HD-LIL's are. (D* -please don't )

I tend to think it will be accessed like the Active stuff with a Colored Button press and then you can navigate to where you want.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

All this topic has nothing to do with the current CE process going on. Talk not related to the CE needs to be taken out of this forum. I don't mean to be a jerk but it's the rules of this particular forum. You are all more then welcome to continue this or other conversations like it over in the General DTV Forum.

Thanks


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

Maybe a tab next to the showcase tab


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> It has been speculated that they will be either mirrors in the 1000's (preferred) or the first one you come to in the guide like the HD-LIL's are. (D* -please don't )


Why do you prefer it like that? Putting them on the same channel number like the HD-LILs makes the most sense, and it's way more intuitive than having a different channel number.


----------



## Tiebmbr (Mar 27, 2007)

cruise350 said:


> I was thinking it would be similar to the Active channel UI


This is exactly what I was thinking as well. If it's anything like how other systems are designed for VOD (cable ops), the VOD is actually offered via a CHANNEL, much like the Active channel, which is the portal to VOD content. So, it wouldn't be UI upgrade to the HR20 per-se, but a UI designed into a channel. The design will probably mimic the Active channel (as the screen shot demonstrated), but hopefully offer a more elegant interactive experience than we've gotten so far from Active.

Although, I must say that at my sister's house on the Long Island Sound this weekend, (she has Cablevision), their VOD UI and response was EXTREMELY slow...even just to get access into it. I hope this is improved by D*.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Tiebmbr said:


> So, it wouldn't be UI upgrade to the HR20 per-se, but a UI designed into a channel. The design will probably mimic the Active channel (as the screen shot demonstrated), but hopefully offer a more elegant interactive experience than we've gotten so far from Active.


We've already seen mock-ups of how the individual VOD channels would look. Each one is unique, totally branded by the network, very similar to the Xbox Live Video Marketplace.

The HR20's UI is going to look like the Active channel. I guess everyone has forgotten, but the Active channel used to look like the current UI. It's meant to match the receiver.


----------



## CraigM (Jan 20, 2007)

I agree but I don't think the Active channel isn't that bad. I think they should add more to the Active channel do something like Dishes Home Interactive channel. I like the visual style of the Active channel like Jeremy W said.



Tiebmbr said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking as well. If it's anything like how other systems are designed for VOD (cable ops), the VOD is actually offered via a CHANNEL, much like the Active channel, which is the portal to VOD content. So, it wouldn't be UI upgrade to the HR20 per-se, but a UI designed into a channel. The design will probably mimic the Active channel (as the screen shot demonstrated), but hopefully offer a more elegant interactive experience than we've gotten so far from Active.
> 
> Although, I must say that at my sister's house on the Long Island Sound this weekend, (she has Cablevision), their VOD UI and response was EXTREMELY slow...even just to get access into it. I hope this is improved by D*.


----------



## Tiebmbr (Mar 27, 2007)

This was the only thing I'd seen thus far...

http://ospace.otis.edu/sbenoit/DOD?i=1


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Tiebmbr said:


> This was the only thing I'd seen thus far...
> 
> http://ospace.otis.edu/sbenoit/DOD?i=1


Yeah, that's what I was talking about. Notice how each of the four networks have their own unique design.


----------



## l3laze (Jan 10, 2007)

that was from a confrense and judging by the last pic posted when you click the on demand it will bring up the picture posted above cause the colors are the same scheme


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

l3laze said:


> that was from a confrense and judging by the last pic posted when you click the on demand it will bring up the picture posted above cause the colors are the same scheme


The above picture is the Guide Filter screen, that you see when you press the Guide button. Or if you've enabled the one-button guide, after you press the Guide button twice. I'm glad you found that picture, hopefully it will quiet all the nay-sayers who keep insisting that the whole UI will not be updated.

Here's the whole article: http://www.engadget.com/2007/01/08/live-coverage-from-directv-press-conference/
And a picture of the guide:








Those "Guide messages" better not make it into the final version of the UI. They look obnoxious, and are a waste of very valuable space.


----------



## l3laze (Jan 10, 2007)

i wonder how to get into the beta that is going on? it says april


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

l3laze said:


> i wonder how to get into the beta that is going on? it says april


The only testing that is going on right now is internal. There is no external beta program at this time, although I have a feeling there will be eventually.


----------



## CraigM (Jan 20, 2007)

Cool. Thanks for that link. VOD looks cool. From those shots it looks like each network will have their own section that will have TV Shows, Movies, Sports ect. I wonder if any of the VOD will be free?



Jeremy W said:


> The above picture is the Guide Filter screen, that you see when you press the Guide button. Or if you've enabled the one-button guide, after you press the Guide button twice. I'm glad you found that picture, hopefully it will quiet all the nay-sayers who keep insisting that the whole UI will not be updated.
> 
> Here's the whole article: http://www.engadget.com/2007/01/08/live-coverage-from-directv-press-conference/
> And a picture of the guide:
> ...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Maybe we should take all discussions about what the new user interface will look like to this thread, "VOD and the 'New' User Interface ?"

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=84678


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I can't post a link because it wasn't an event leaving a web trail, but those who participated in the SWM trials can attest to the statement: VOD will be delivered by both Internet and satellite. No breakdown was offered. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## CraigM (Jan 20, 2007)

Is that for all the selections and you wont need a wireless ethernet bridge?



Tom Robertson said:


> I can't post a link because it wasn't an event leaving a web trail, but those who participated in the SWM trials can attest to the statement: VOD will be delivered by both Internet and satellite. No breakdown was offered.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm not sure. I suspect you will still need the internet connection to initiate most VOD connections, but perhaps not all? Things like "preloads" to your disk likely won't need an Internet connection, but anything instant that isn't already on your disk, likely will. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

drew2k said:


> Maybe we should take all discussions about what the new user interface will look like to this thread, "VOD and the 'New' User Interface ?"
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=84678


Threads have been merged. Carry on. 

Tom


----------



## CraigM (Jan 20, 2007)

So if you want to watch it live you would need the internet but if you want to download it and watch it later then you wouldn't need the internet? I wonder why you would need the internet to watch it live?



Tom Robertson said:


> I'm not sure. I suspect you will still need the internet connection to initiate most VOD connections, but perhaps not all? Things like "preloads" to your disk likely won't need an Internet connection, but anything instant that isn't already on your disk, likely will.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

CraigM said:


> So if you want to watch it live you would need the internet but if you want to download it and watch it later then you wouldn't need the internet? I wonder why you would need the internet to watch it live?


If its not already on your DVR disk, the HR20 has to signal to the VOD "system" that you want to see a particular show. That initiation will very likely have to occur via an Internet connection. There will also be a scheduled VOD where you schedule a VOD to be downloaded to your disk during the nite then watch sometime in the future. While it might be possible to initiate these type of requests via the phone line, I don't know if DIRECTV will try that approach.

So much speculation, so little knowledge today. But we'll know more soon. And it will likely evolve as DIRECTV gets more sats. up and more software upgrades into the HR20.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> Can someone post the PDF link? I cannot seem to find it.


Here you go:

http://media.corporate-ir.net/media_files/irol/12/127160/pres/SlidesInvestorDay22206.pdf


----------



## CraigM (Jan 20, 2007)

So it sounds like all the Movies, TV Shows ect. would be already put on the hard drive when VOD launches? If so would their still be space to record other shows and movie that aren't on VOD?



Tom Robertson said:


> If its not already on your DVR disk, the HR20 has to signal to the VOD "system" that you want to see a particular show. That initiation will very likely have to occur via an Internet connection. There will also be a scheduled VOD where you schedule a VOD to be downloaded to your disk during the nite then watch sometime in the future. While it might be possible to initiate these type of requests via the phone line, I don't know if DIRECTV will try that approach.
> 
> So much speculation, so little knowledge today. But we'll know more soon. And it will likely evolve as DIRECTV gets more sats. up and more software upgrades into the HR20.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

CraigM said:


> So it sounds like all the Movies, TV Shows ect. would be already put on the hard drive when VOD launches? If so would their still be space to record other shows and movie that aren't on VOD?


Only a very small selection of the overall VOD content will be "pre-loaded" onto the hard drive. The majority of stuff will be downloaded over the Internet.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

And satellite.


----------



## CraigM (Jan 20, 2007)

Cool. Thanks for that link.



Sixto said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://media.corporate-ir.net/media_files/irol/12/127160/pres/SlidesInvestorDay22206.pdf


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

Jeremy W said:


> The videos are going to be streamed over the Internet. Why does this need to be repeated so often?


Why are you never nice when you reply? Is it worth chasing other people away so that you can feel superior about yourself? ((You might still have some growing up to do.  ))

I think you've finally made my /ignore list.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

BillyT2002 said:


> Why are you never nice when you reply?


I am usually nice when I reply. But when something has to be repeated 10 times, on the 11th time I'm going to be a little bit forceful when I reply to try and get the point across.


BillyT2002 said:


> I think you've finally made my /ignore list.


Well then, you won't see this reply. Your loss.


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

Is there a timetable for the new UI?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Kevin Dupuy said:


> Is there a timetable for the new UI?


CE should be soon, national this summer.


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> CE should be soon, national this summer.


Thanks! Does that include the R15, or do we even know?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Kevin Dupuy said:


> Thanks! Does that include the R15, or do we even know?


We don't know, but DirecTV loves consistency so I'd imagine that the new UI will eventually be rolled out to all receivers.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> We don't know, but DirecTV loves consistency so I'd imagine that the new UI will eventually be rolled out to all receivers.


This is what most of us here are thinking anyways, myself included.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Yup - it's coming soon! I had problems all night on Idol on Channel 80 on my HR10-250, and this popped up at one point. It looks like not only will the UI change on the DVRs, but so will the graphics DirecTV uses/supplies over the stream. This means all users will see the new interface regardless of which DirecTV DVR they have!


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

drew2k said:


> Yup - it's coming soon! I had problems all night on Idol on Channel 80 on my HR10-250, and this popped up at one point. It looks like not only will the UI change on the DVRs, but so will the graphics DirecTV uses/supplies over the stream. This means all users will see the new interface regardless of which DirecTV DVR they have!


Interesting


----------



## blspear (Nov 14, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Interesting


This would be nice. I would like my R15 to have the same functions the HR20 has in the menus.


----------

